# chrome hubcaps



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

I am thinking of getting chrome hubcaps for my tractor for the summer. Does anyone know where I can purchase them?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I Got mine from my dealer... 

Here is a link.. not sure what size your tires are...

simplicity parts page 


heres what they look like on mine...

<IMG SRC=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-240x.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*do they*

sj do they fit all GT and LTs or just Simplicity's:question: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

They are simplicity parts.. but they sell them for 6,8,10 & 12" rims so i am guessing they work on any standard rim... 

FYI Chrome hubs cost around 38$ for all 4. I think the bumper was around 40$ 

sj


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The chrome hub caps look sharp John! But where are the fuzzy dice:question: :question: :question: ig: :idea: :smiles:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

simple_john, Your last shiny Simplicity pic is still burned in my retinas! I always enjoy pics of your well maintained Simplicity.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody; those hubs would look good on your cub.. 

Chief: dice are on the way...so's the sheepskin seat cover... 

Mow.. i know, "its so shiney, i can see myself...." - front fender reflection... I think that was a dish detergent commercial... 



if you could see it now.... the back of the seat and rear fenders are covered with frozen dirt from my tires digging up lawn and shooting the dirt while snow throwing.. i cant wait for spring to clean it up... 10 below today... so i wont be washing it any time soon.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Jody; those hubs would look good on your cub..
> 
> *


I know thats why i was asking if they fit all.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

Those look good on your tractor. Gotta get me some!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

mark, what are you putting them on? 
get us a pic for review.... 

many told me they would look goofy before i got them.. but i like them...


----------



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

I will put them on my GT 5000. They should look good with the red paint. I'll probably wait till spring though. I guess I'll have to check the Deere dealer near me to see if he can get them for me.


----------



## arcticzl (Apr 16, 2011)

guest said:


> They are simplicity parts.. but they sell them for 6,8,10 & 12" rims so i am guessing they work on any standard rim...
> 
> FYI Chrome hubs cost around 38$ for all 4. I think the bumper was around 40$
> 
> sj


where did you find these?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

arcticzl said:


> where did you find these?


 I would like to know as well


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heck ya id like a couple sets too - that simplicity link is NA . I saw a set of Chrome ford hubcaps( old center style) at a flea market - guy wanted a ton of cash for em. 

Another good upgrade is golf kart hubcaps - i bot a set ( they fit 8" rims only tho) for like $12 to put on my mod tractor.


----------

